# creekwalker



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

sorry to here about ur, dad, mine gone to that big fish,in hole in the ski. i have not been on here in a while either. i went to the e.r. room after work on the day u sent me this pm. hade a bad thing going on in my chest and come to find out i,ve got cancer, copd and to top things off got a groth on the lower lob off my lung. going under the knife monday the 25. so there goes my annual thankgiving fishing trips. but with the grace of GOD we will fish again. good to hear from u.:B


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Prayers sent up for you. Keep the faith.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks u much,iv,ed talled the talk ( faith that is ) but i,m having to walk the walk now. it a,nt go,in to kill me, got family to care for. thank again, and prayers back to u,ers


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

boonecreek, I wish You well with your health. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Best wishes BC.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

God Bless Boonecreek, I'll be praying, and post in my prayer site. 
LMJ


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

In my prayers! Hope all turns out well


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

boonecreek said:


> sorry to here about ur, dad, mine gone to that big fish,in hole in the ski. i have not been on here in a while either. i went to the e.r. room after work on the day u sent me this pm. hade a bad thing going on in my chest and come to find out i,ve got cancer, copd and to top things off got a groth on the lower lob off my lung. going under the knife monday the 25. so there goes my annual thankgiving fishing trips. but with the grace of GOD we will fish again. good to hear from u.:B


good to be alive, can,t wait to get back on the water. creekwalker; i tried to p.m. u the outher night, butit said it could no find u on the site. going to go into have the drain tube out and start treatments monday. hop,in i,ll be able toget back to some what off a nornble thing. looking for some high water.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

God bless you boonecreek, you've always been a friend. I will say a prayer for your speedy recovery.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

like i said ; i hav,nt been on hear in a while. but what happ,in to the striper/ wiper site. small game hunting carp, crappie, catfish and other sites. all sites i can get is just the regional fishing sites.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

hey boonecreek, I am glad you're back. Try to scroll down to bottom of page. Look for forum jump and click on it. Scroll inside the small box that opens. I think You will find what You're looking for.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

hey,thank i,ll give that a try.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

found it,they changed things up.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Hey Boonecreek, just saw this post too. Sorry to hear about the cancer but seems like you have the right attitude man. I hope you get back out again soon.

I'll try to log on here more often and check in. I'll PM you my mobile number in case you text, you can reach me that way.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

creekwalker said:


> Hey Boonecreek, just saw this post too. Sorry to hear about the cancer but seems like you have the right attitude man. I hope you get back out again soon.
> 
> I'll try to log on here more often and check in. I'll PM you my mobile number in case you text, you can reach me that way.


i,m prboably the only person in the us of a that don,t have a cell phone, so i,ll pm u.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

CREEKWALKER; tabout bear creek thurday. i,ll pm u


----------

